

Seeking Reasons for Autism's Rise  - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703422904575039351632663996.html

======
TNO
Maybe one of the reasons is that there is not a definitive
diagnosis/screening, hence a significant rate of misdiagnosis.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autism#Screening>

I've even seen claims of 1 in 120 people having some degree of autism which I
find ludicrous:

[http://www.dailypennsylvanian.com/article/penn-study-
discove...](http://www.dailypennsylvanian.com/article/penn-study-discovers-
increasing-autism-locally-and-nationally)

------
gojomo
I say, let's blame TV! The theory...

<http://www.slate.com/id/2151538/>

If true, there are all sorts of chemical, physical, and psychological
processes that could be the mechanisms:

\- less sunlight/vitamin-D

\- less interactive time with real people, more time with scripted/non-
reactive people

\- less time in nature/3D

\- less exercise

